# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hi

## notanotherone

hi everyone finnaly made it to your site looks good from what i can see dont have any fish but been scuba diving of the coast of tennerife many times

----------


## hacker999

welcome to the fish forums  :lol: ..enjoy ur stay, kool scuba diving.....tell us all about it Imao...

----------


## Nemo

hi there notanotherone  :Smile:

----------


## berley

hey hiya nao  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

Your abit late  :berley:   :lol: .....like me
welcome nao  :fishy:   :banana4:  

Gary.

----------


## Nemo

but you seen the quick reply hacker999 made?  :lol:

----------


## berley

> Your abit late  .....like me
> welcome nao   
> 
> Gary.


hey better late than never  :lol:

----------


## Nemo

> hey better late than never


 :berley:  you tryin to be nice to Gary?  PMSLL>>.........

----------

